# My new kitten :)



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

I've not posted much on these forums, mostly been lurking and reading posts. But I know you all like looking at pictures, so here's some of my new kitten for you 

He's a Maine Coon and almost 15 weeks in these pictures, and settling in well as you can see!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww he's gorgeous.. I have a soft spot for Maine Coones!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Coraline said:


> I've not posted much on these forums, mostly been lurking and reading posts. But I know you all like looking at pictures, so here's some of my new kitten for you
> 
> He's a Maine Coon and almost 15 weeks in these pictures, and settling in well as you can see!


Gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

bee112 said:


> aww he's gorgeous.. I have a soft spot for Maine Coones!


Me too, gorgeous little boy!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Coraline-Glad your here and thanks for sharing pics of this beautiful lad-doesn't he just know it tooYou just have to keep em coming now


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Coraline said:


> I've not posted much on these forums, mostly been lurking and reading posts. But I know you all like looking at pictures, so here's some of my new kitten for you
> 
> He's a Maine Coon and almost 15 weeks in these pictures, and settling in well as you can see!


Awwwwww, he is gawgeous and huuuuuuuuuuuuuge! a lovely looking lad


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous 

I love Maine Coon's, love the idea of having a huge cat


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautifull cats these coons are 

Hes a handsome BIG baby boy


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I love the white eyeliner, gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> I love the white eyeliner, gorgeous!


ohhh yer..i didnt notice that, wow its beautifull aint it...it looks really silky


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics. hes gorgeous, i love maine coon I have a little(well big girl myself lol)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous,,very cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you all  I love the white eyeliner too, so pretty


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless, thanks for sharing Coraline*


----------

